# John deere fault codes list



## igor2009

A00 - Engine Control Unit Diagnostic Trouble Codes 

Control Unit SPN FMI Pri. Description

A00 91 09 3 Throttle input not valid or not received
A00 94 01 1 Fuel pressure too low - less than 80kPa / 11.6 PSI (9540)
A00 94 03 1 Fuel Pressure Sensor (cc# 131) voltage out of range high - greater than 4 V DC (9640, 9560, 9660, 9580, 9680)
A00 94 04 1 Fuel Pressure Sensor (cc# 131) voltage out of range low. (9640, 9560, 9660, 9580, 9680)
A00 94 10 2 The rail pressure drops too fast when the engine is motoring and the high pressure pump is off. (9640, 9560, 9660, 9580, 9680)
A00 94 13 1 Fuel Pressure Sensor reading is incorrect. (9640, 9560, 9660, 9580, 9680)
A00 94 17 2 During starting, rail pressure is not developed after a short time cranking. (9640, 9560, 9660, 9580, 9680)
A00 94 18 2 Fuel pressure too low - less than 100 kPa / 14.7 PSI at low idle (9540)
A00 97 03 2 Water in Fuel Sensor (cc# 136) voltage out of range high (9640, 9560-Engine Type B, 9660, 9580, 9680)
A00 97 04 2 Water in Fuel Sensor (cc# 136) voltage out of range low (9640, 9560-Engine Type B, 9660, 9580, 9680)
A00 97 31 2 Water is detected in fuel. (9640, 9560-Engine Type B, 9660, 9580, 9680)
A00 100 01 1 Oil Pressure Sensor is open after engine rpm is above cranking speed
A00 100 04 2 Oil Pressure Sensor is closed when engine is not running (9640, 9560, 9660, 9580, 9680)
A00 105 00 1 Engine Manifold Air Temperature Sensor is above 100°C (9560-Engine Type C only)
A00 105 03 2 Engine Manifold Air Temperature Sensor voltage is out of range high. The device or wiring is faulty. (9640, 9560, 9660, 9580, 9680)
A00 105 04 2 Engine Manifold Air Temperature Sensor voltage is out of range low. The device or wiring is faulty. (9640, 9560, 9660, 9580, 9680)
A00 105 16 2 Engine Manifold Air temperature above 88°C / 190°F (moderately severe level). Maximum power level is derated. Power boost is disabled.
A00 107 00 2 Air Filter Restricted Switch indicates a plugged air filter.
A00 110 00 1 Engine coolant temperature above 115°C / 240°F (most severe level). Maximum power level is derated. Power boost is disabled.
A00 110 03 2 Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor voltage is out of range high. The device or wiring is faulty.
A00 110 04 2 Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor voltage is out of range low. The device or wiring is faulty.
A00 110 15 2 Engine Coolant Temperature is above 105°C. (9560-Engine Type C)
A00 110 16 2 Engine coolant temperature above 110°C / 230°F for 9640, 9560, 9660, 9580 and 9680 or above 100°C / 212°F for 9540. Maximum power level is derated. Power boost is disabled.
A00 111 01 1 Coolant level low. Engine coolant temperature above 125°C / 257°F. Maximum power level is derated. Power boost is disabled.
A00 158 17 2 Controller not powered down properly. (9640, 9560, 9660, 9580, 9680)
A00 174 00 2 Engine fuel temperature is too high (greater than 75°C / 167°F). Injector pump may be damaged because hot fuel loses its lubrication properties. (9540)
A00 174 03 2 Engine Fuel Temperature Sensor voltage is out of range high. The device or wiring is faulty. Injector pump may be damaged because hot fuel loses its lubrication properties. (9640, 9560, 9660, 9580, 9680)

full list here http://truck-manuals.jimdo.com/john-deere-fault-codes/


----------



## sixbales

Thanks igor2009 for posting this information. Very useful for guys when they have a code come up.


----------



## Thomas

That info worth its weight in gold.


----------



## Trp523

Can anyone tell me what this code is? When I scroll the info screen it says 2 - 8.4. It is a John Deere 6105d. The service alert indicator will not stop flashing. Thanks in advance for any help!!


----------



## Trp523

Forgot to attach picture, thanks.


----------



## pogobill

This might be of interest. 





Also check this out, if you haven't arlready.





Indicator Lights







www.rands.com


----------



## Trp523

pogobill said:


> This might be of interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also check this out, if you haven't arlready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indicator Lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rands.com


Thanks!! I believe I figured out the issue. It appears the tractor needed a regen.It took 45 minutes of high idle and everything seems to be back to normal! Thanks again!


----------

